# 76816 and 76817 same office visit



## michelledc (Oct 6, 2009)

If we perform an US 78616, then have to do an 78617 afterwards, how would we code these (it was an outpatient office visit).

Thank you!

catlettmd


----------



## RNCPC0709 (Oct 6, 2009)

*OK to bill 76816 and 76817 same session*

Assuming you are asking if there are any edits when billing these together??

Does not appear to be, looks ok to bill both together, as I am assuming that 76816 did not give the needed information to answer the clinical question.


----------



## michelledc (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, that is correct--we needed better information.

Thank you.  I couldn't find anything in edits either.  I appreciate your help.


----------

